# Floating Scarecrow Reaper Build Video



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey everyone I posted a new video tutorial on my youtube channel! I've been trying to put up a new video every week or two and I put a TON of work into them so check it out!

This prop is a scarecrow reaper that appears as if it is levitating from its scythe. Similar things have been done before but this is my version. Let me know what you think


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey nice job! You can always tell when you're in a haunter's yard, spray paint in the lawn!


----------



## acanton04 (Sep 4, 2016)

Nice tutorial, you make it seem super easy to do!


----------



## Brooklynhaunt (Feb 4, 2018)

That is a fast and easy way to make this illusion. very cool!


----------



## SpookyDude44 (Sep 29, 2012)

Great job on the prop and creating the floating effect! Already thinking of ways to incorporate your build into our haunt.


----------



## Greenfire (Aug 26, 2018)

Thankyou! This looks like one I can do!


----------



## Gail.roney5 (Sep 17, 2018)

Very cool! Looks totally doable, well-explained!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Quick tip for ya. Instead of cutting slits in the fabric, beat it with a hammer on concrete till the fibers break. (wetting it/throwing it in the dryer will further the process) It will give it a very worn deteriorated rotten look. Cool build.


----------

